

Show HN: Ek – One app. All cabs (an aggregator for cab aggregators) - nav
http://ekapp.co/

======
rahulnb
Finally I don't have to open 3 different apps to just order a cab.

------
sauravt
Awesome app, been a user since the beginning. Amazing UX.

------
nav
No Lyft support for right now (but we are working on it).

------
arushijain
Big fan

